# alt + chiffres : comment faire sur MacBook



## Bobosse86 (3 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour,
Nouvel arrivant sur apple avec l'achat d'un MacBook j'ai besoin d'une info :

Comment est-il possible d'obtenir les chiffres quand on tape par exemple : alt + 0134
(cette combinaison de touches doit afficher une petite croix) alt+0134 = &#8224;

Nota :
J'ai bien coché "clavier français" et "clavier français numérique" dans "préférences système/langues et test/ Méthodes de saisie" mais rien n'y fait.

Il semble que les nouveaux claviers et OS diffèrent des anciens parce que j'ai épluché de nombreux forums mais la réponse à ma question.

Merci par avance pour vos réponses


----------



## PoorMonsteR (3 Décembre 2009)

Bonsoir,
Pour la croix c'est "alt/t" = &#8224;
Avec "alt" et des chiffres ça de donne rien.


----------



## daffyb (3 Décembre 2009)

Bobosse86 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Nouvel arrivant sur apple avec l'achat d'un MacBook j'ai besoin d'une info :
> 
> Comment est-il possible d'obtenir les chiffres quand on tape par exemple : alt + 0134
> ...


Ça c'est sous windows.
Sur un mac, pour faire  il suffit de presser alt + o

æ
Ç
É
È

&#63743;
Æ


©
etc.


----------



## Bobosse86 (4 Décembre 2009)

Merci pour ces réponses.
Y a-t-il des tables de correspondance quelque part ?
daffyb et PoorMonsteR où avez-vous trouver les infos?

Mon problème était que ce caractère faisait partie d'un mot de passe pour ouvrir un fichier.
C'est là que je me suis rendu compte que ce n'est pas comme sur les PC avec alt+chiffres.
J'aimerais bien être sûr de ne pas connaître à nouveau ce désagrément


----------



## PoorMonsteR (4 Décembre 2009)

Bobosse86 a dit:


> (...) daffyb et PoorMonsteR où avez-vous trouver les infos? (...)


Tu peux trouver pas mal de caractères spéciaux ici :
"Préférences/Clavier" > cocher la case "Afficher le visualiseur clavier et caractères dans la barre des menus".
Une fois que l'icone est affiché dans ta barre horizontale du haut (à droite avec l'heure, Spotlight, le son, etc.) tu cliques dessus et "Afficher Visualiseur de caractères".
Avec "Afficher" en haut à gauche tu choisis le style que tu veux. La croix, par exemple, se trouve dans "Glyphes" avec la police "Lucida Grande" qui est celle de base.


----------



## Bobosse86 (4 Décembre 2009)

Merci pour cette nouvelle réponse.

J'ai fait l'effort de passer tout le clavier en revue et voici ce que ça donne avec et sans shift actionné :

La mise en page est la suivante :
Combinaison      résultat sans shift   résultat avec shift
 alt+ caractère



alt+@=    	&#8226;	&#8226;
alt+& =	&#63743;	&#63743;
alt+é =	ë	Ë
alt+" =     &#8220;     	&#8220;
alt+&#8217;	 =     &#8216;	&#8216;
alt+(	 =    {	{
alt+§ =	¶	¶
alt+è =	«	«
alt+ !=	¡	¡
alt+ç	 =    Ç	Ç
alt+à =	Ø	ø
alt+)	 =     }	}
alt+-	 =     &#8212;	&#8212;
alt+a =     æ	Æ
alt+z	 =     Â	Å
alt+e =	ê	Ê
alt+r	 =    ®	®
alt+y =    &#8224;	&#8482;
alt+u =	Ú	&#376;
alt+i  =	î	ª
alt+o =	&#339;	Ïï
alt+p =	&#960;	&#8719;
alt+^ =	ô	ô
alt+$ =	&#8364;	&#8364;
alt+q =	&#8225;	&#937;
alt+s	 =    Ò	&#8721;
alt+d =	&#8706;	&#8710;
alt+f  =	&#402;	·
alt+g =	&#64257;	&#64258;
alt+h =	Ì	Î
alt+j  =	Ï	Í
alt+k =	È	Ë
alt+l	 =     ¬	|
alt+m =	µ	Ó
alt+ù =	Ù	Ù
alt+` =	@	@
alt+< =	&#8804;	&#8804;
alt+w =	&#8249;	&#8250;
alt+x =     &#8776;	&#8260;
alt+c	 =     ©	¢
alt+v =	&#9674;	&#8730;
alt+b =	ß	&#8747;
alt+n =	~	&#305;
alt+,  =	&#8734;	&#8734;
alt+ ; =	&#8230;	&#8230;
alt+ : =	÷	÷
alt+= =	&#8800;	&#8800;


----------



## PoorMonsteR (4 Décembre 2009)

Bobosse86 a dit:


> (...) J'ai fait l'effort de passer tout le clavier en revue et voici ce que ça donne avec et sans shift actionné :
> 
> La mise en page est la suivante :
> Combinaison      résultat sans shift   résultat avec shift
> alt+ caractère


Bizarre, bien souvent je n'ai pas les mêmes correspondances que toi. 
Au hasard :
alt+( = { [
alt+i = î ï
alt+ù = Ù 
Et ceci ->  c'est "alt+t" pas "alt+y".


----------



## estherkrier (13 Mai 2011)

Bonjour,

j'ai acquis il y peu un macbook unibody datant de fin 2009. je suis très contente, tout fonctionne absolument parfaitement... tout sauf un petit problème avec les touches maj, ctrl, alt et cmd du côté gauche du clavier.

je m'explique : la première fois que je me suis rendue compte de ce problème, c'était en utilisant maj pour taper une lettre majuscule (je suis habituée à utiliser surtout les touches de gauche de mon clavier). Or, pour faire "A", j'ai obtenu "Æ". En réalité, ces mêmes touches du côté droit du clavier fonctionnent très bien et ont leurs fonctions habituelles, donc je peux m'en sortir (juste une question d'habitude).

Bref, pour vous donner un petit aperçu des caractères spéciaux que je peux faire grâce à la touche maj du côté gauche de mon clavier :

Æ*Å*Ê*****ª*ï**&#8719;*Ó*|*Ë*Í*Î*&#64258;*·**&#8721;*&#937;**&#8260;*¢*&#8730;*&#8747;*&#305;*¿**\*±**´****[*[*å*»*Û*Á*Ø*]**¥*#

Je ne dis pas que ces caractères ne sont pas utiles, mais il n'y a pas que ça. Les touches ctrl, alt et cmd sont aussi concernées : exemples :
- quand je travaille sur in design, en temps normal, je peux dupliquer un objet grâce au très pratique raccourci "alt+glisser". Avec mon problème, c'est la touche maj qui assure cette fonction, et la touche alt ne fait rien de particulier.
- autre chose : en temps normal, on peut sélectionner plusieurs objets par plusieurs clics simplement en maintenant la touche maj enfoncée, mais là ça ne fonctionne pas.

J'ai d'autres dérèglements du même genre avec les touches ctrl et cmd.
C'est très bizarre. J'ai écumé les possibilités dans Préférences système (mon mac est bien en langue française, aucune touche spéciale ou option n'est cochée... etc)

Si vous pouvez m'aider, ce serait plus pratique pour moi, car je fais la navette entre cet ordi et un imac dont le clavier n'a pas ces désagréments !

Merci de m'avoir lue en tout cas et merci de ce forum pratique !

Esther


----------

